# 2010 Dodge Ram Alpine Premium Sound option



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Picked up a 2010 Dodge Ram R/T two weeks ago. Has the Alpine Premium Sound option, the 30gb CD/MP3/DVD/HDD - I REALLY like the head unit, but the speakers are definitely lacking a bit. There is some kick in it, but seems to be lacking in the mids and upper end detail. The plan right now is to utilize the factory head unit and amp, and just upgrade the speakers. I picked up a Blaupunkt THA1250PnP amplifier for subwoofer duty. 

This is my idea:

Remove the rear 6x9 speakers, use their signals for the high level inputs into the Blaupunkt amp. The Blaupunkt will then power my Focal 33a in a 3.10 cu.ft. enclosure tuned to 39Hz (I think that's what WinISD suggested.)

Remove front and dash speakers, use a Vifa TG9FD-10-04 to replace the center channel, possibly put a cap on it to filter lower frequencies, but I found out today they are already electronically filtered to not play below 150Hz...

Since my Rainbow Germanium components are bi-ampable, thinking about just running the door signals to the woofer inputs and the outer dash speakers to the tweeter inputs.

Any thoughts, concerns?

Worst case scenario I like those Vifa so much that I replace all three dash speakers with them, make some passive crossovers and use some 6.5" or 7" mids for the doors.


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

Bump --please let us know the results. I have an 09 Aspen with the Alpine system. I also really like the MyGig HU. I removed a rear door panel to peek at a mid-woofer. The mid looks actually pretty good for factory. It was somewhat heavy, poly cone, etc. I'd like to replace the dash tweets, but don't know if they are crossed at the factory amp, or at the tweet themselves? There was no sound deadening what-so-ever in my door (rear). I was thinking of adding some, and leaving the factory mid in there. However, the highs are not good. I only have 2 tweets in the dash (no center channel).


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

So far my results have led me to simply replacing all three dash speakers with the Vifa TG9FD-10-04. I REALLY like the way they sound, but am doing some experimenting with enclosures to try and optimize their sound. Rear speakers have been disconnected, and the front doors are being replaced with some simple Peerless mids for now. Waiting to hear back from CSS about their EL166 mids though...


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Might want to put a multimeter on the factory speakers to make sure they arent 8 ohm or 2 ohm or some other weirdness. Wouldnt want to burn up the amp because it cant drive a 4 ohm load


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

Did you just drop them in, and running them off the factory amp? Are you using any cross-over? My OEM 6.5/6.75 mid was 4 ohms.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Just dropped them in. The factory amp cuts off the dash speakers around 120Hz already, the rear corner speakers are cut between 80-100Hz, and the front door speakers are on a 20Hz to 1500Hz filter from the factory... Almost like they knew I was going to try something crazy and cheap...


----------



## silentbass (Jan 5, 2010)

Make sure u double check resistance like king nothin said...better to be safer than arty


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

It's cool. They're all four ohm speakers.


----------



## silentbass (Jan 5, 2010)

ok cool...good info for me to kno as well..thnx


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info. This will be my next project when my ride is done (wifey mainly drives the Aspen). I'll get the Vifas for the dash. I do have some 6" PG RSD mids, which I could try up front. I'm guessing they would be better than the OE Alpines. It's worth a try since I have them laying around.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Added those Peerless mids to the mix and it helped tremendously. After some listening though, something was still missing...

I cut the wires going to the rear speakers, and hooked up a set of 4" Orion mids I had laying around. Set them near the kicks for a quick listen. Wholly crap! Everything is there now! I have to look into building some enclosures for these, but it sounds quite amazing! And all for under $150!!!

Time to work on getting the sub installed now. Some research has led me to an interesting design. A dual-chamber ported box. I know how good that Focal 33A sounds already in a ported enclosure, let's see if we can bring out a little bit more with a dual chamber.


----------



## jrocsmoo (Aug 3, 2010)

does anyone know where the factory amp is located? or is it incorporated into the head unit? i hope not, hate the performance of the speakers. i have a 2010 3500 mega cab and want a really nice system but want the head unit with all the features and nav. bought a jl stealth box and a jl monoblock hd amp to push it. i changed the surround speakers with alpine 6x9s but they sound like crap. the fronts are all bass and the rears are like super tweeters. i have a jl 4 channel that i want to run the surround but dont know how well its gonna work with the signal thats pushing the existing speakers, so thats why i want to find the factory amp and disable it and hook up a nice eq and amps to clean it up real nice.....HELP PLEASE


----------

